# Poppy Seed filling



## Janet H (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how long poppy seed filling can be stored in the fridge safely?

I have a partially used can of the stuff - not sure what to do with it....


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2012)

The first thing I would is take the stuff out of the can and put into a glass jar or one of those plastic cotainers. After that itt should be good for couple of month in my experience. But mine was a simple mixture of boiled poppy seeds and sugar.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 1, 2012)

I've stored it in a container (about a week ago) and am thinking I should freeze it.


Here's the ingredient list (from the solo website)

Corn syrup, poppyseed, sugar, water, modified corn starch, salt, natural flavor, spices and citric acid.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugar and citric acid are natural preservatives. I bet it will keep for a long time.


----------

